# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > पाक कला >  खाना खजाना (मांसाहारी व्यंजन)

## Kamal Ji

Chicken Tandoori Recipe 
सामग्री : 
एक  छोटा चि*कन, 1 चम्*मच मगज का पेस्*ट, डेढ़ चम्*मच काजू का पेस्*ट, 1  चम्*मच खसखस का पेस्*ट, आधा कप क्रीम, 2 चम्*मच मक्खन, 2 चम्*मच काली  मि*र्च, नमक स्*वाद अनुसार। 

वि*धि *: 
चि*कन को धोकर अलग से रख लें। अब मगज पेस्*ट, काजू पेस्*ट, खसखस का पेस्*ट, क्रीम, मक्खन, काली मि*र्च और नमक का मि*श्रण बना लें। 

अब चि*कन को इसके साथ मि*लाएँ और इसे 4 घंटे के लि*ए रख दें। अब इसे तंदूर में पकाएँ तथा इसे प्*याज के साथ गरम-गरम परोसें।

----------


## Kamal Ji

फ्राइड स्पाइसी मटन (Spicy Mutton Recipe)
*Hello  Friends here we present latest food recipes for you. here you also find  free recipes, mutton soup, chicken recipes, vegetarian recipes, healthy  recipes, south recipe, free recipes tips and much more .*

सामग्री : 
मटन  250 ग्राम, प्*याज 100 ग्राम, मि*र्च पावडर 10 ग्राम, काली मि*र्च 5  ग्राम, लहसुन 5 ग्राम, इलायची 3, आलू 100 ग्राम, धनि*या 10 ग्राम, चक्*के  2, जीरा 5 ग्राम, अदरक 5 ग्राम, लौंग 4, 1 चम्*मच शकर, 2 चम्*मच सि*रका,  तेल, स्*वाद अनुसार नमक।

वि*धि* : 
प्*याज के छि*लके  नि*कालकर उसे छोटे टुकड़ों में काटें। इलायची, जीरा, मि*र्च पावडर, काली  मि*र्च, चक्*के-लौंग और धनि*या को अलग से बर्तन में भूनें। फि*र इस मि*श्रण  को ओखली में लहसुन के साथ पीसें और बर्तन में नि*कालें। 

अब मीट के  टुकड़ों को आधे घंटे तक उबलते हुए पानी में रखें। फि*र इसे नि*कालकर इसमें  ग्राइंड कि*या गया मसालों का मि*श्रण मि*लाएँ और प्रेशर कुकर में उबालें।  अब इन मीट के टुकड़ों को तवे पर तेल में तलें। 

फि*र प्*याज और उबले हुए आलू के टुकड़े, एक चम्*मच शकर और दो चम्*मच सि*रका डालकर अच्छी तरह मि*लाएँ और गरम-गरम परोसें

----------


## Kamal Ji

चटपटा तीखा कीमा (Non Veg Recipes)
सामग्री: 
दो  कटोरी स्*मैश कि*या हुआ मीट, दो चम्*मच अदरक का पेस्*ट, दो चम्*मच लहसुन  का पेस्*ट, 1 नींबू, दो चम्*मच दही, दो चम्*मच ग्राउंड रेड पेपर, 1 चम्*मच  मि*र्च पावडर, 3 हरी मि*र्च, धनि*या, स्*वाद अनुसार नमक।

वि*धि*: 
तवे  पर तेल गर्म करें। उसमें अदरक और लहसुन का पेस्*ट डालें और उसे हलका भूरा  होने तक हि*लाते रहें। अब उसमें ग्राइंड कि*या हुआ मीट मि*लाएँ और उसे हलका  भूरा होने तक पकने दें। अब उसमें स्*वाद अनुसार नमक, ग्राउंड रेड पेपर और  मि*र्च पावडर मि*लाएँ।

इसे तब तक हि*लाते रहें जब तक कुछ पानी सूख न  जाए। फि*र इसमें दही मि*लाएँ। पूरा पानी सूखने तक उसे मि**लाते रहें। फि*र  मीट में एक नींबू मि*लाएँ और लंबी कटी हरी मि*र्च और धनि*या डालें। 3 से 5  मि*नट तक मि*लाएँ और फि*र परोसें।

----------


## Kamal Ji

लाजवाब गोश्त बिरयानी (Gosht Biryani)
1/2  किलो नरम लैंब, 1/2 किलो बासमती चावल, 50 ग्राम प्याज, 4 ग्राम दालचीनी, 4  ग्राम इलायची, 4 ग्राम लौंग, 1 तेजपत्ता, 2 ग्राम शाही जीरा, 10 ग्राम  लंबाई में कटी हरी मिर्च, 10 ग्राम कुचला अदरक, 10 ग्राम कुचली हुई लहसुन, 5  ग्राम लाल मिर्च , 10 ग्राम कटा पोदीना, 10 ग्राम कटा धनिया, 400 ग्राम  खट्टा दही, 1/2 ग्राम केसर, 50 ग्राम दूध, 50 ग्राम घी, 250 ग्राम गुँथा  हुआ आटा, नमक स्वादानुसार। 

विधि : 
मटन को धोकर पानी  निकाल दें। दही को फेंटें तथा धनिया, पोदीना और हरी मिर्च डालकर एक ओर रख  दें। पोदीने और धनिए की डंडियों और पत्तों को अलग-अलग रखें। केसर को दूध  में घोलें और हल्का सा गर्म करके अलग रख दें। दही में डालकर मटन को मेरीनेट  करें। भारी तले की देगची में आधा घी, आधे गर्म मसाले, मिर्च, नमक और प्याज  डालकर 30 मिनट के लिए अलग रख दें। 

चावल साफ करके बीस मिनट भिगोएँ।  देगची में पाँच लीटर पानी उबालें और इसमें नमक, आधे गर्म मसाले, धनिया और  पोदीने की डंडियों को पतले कपड़े में बाँधकर ढँक दें। पानी उबलने लगे तब  चावल डालें। जब चावल पक जाएँ तो इन्हें छान लें।

केसर मिश्रित दूध  का आधा हिस्सा मटन पर छिड़कें। उबले चावलों को मटन के ऊपर फैलाएँ। बचा हुआ  केसर का दूध चावलों पर डालें। बचे हुए घी को गर्म करके चावलों पर डालें।

देगची  के ढक्कन को बंद करके गुँथे हुए आटे से सील कर दें। देगची को कोयले की  सिगड़ी पर रखें। जब ढक्कन के किनारों से भाप निकलने लगे, तो सिगड़ी से कोयले  निकालकर ढक्कन के ऊपर रखें। पैंतालीस मिनट छोड़ दें। ढक्कन हटाएँ और रायते  के साथ परोसें।

----------


## Kamal Ji

लहसुनी फिश पकौड़े (Fish Pakora Recipe)
सामग्री : 
400  ग्राम बोनलेस सोल मछली, 100 ग्राम अदरक-लहसुन पेस्ट, 60 ग्राम नींबू का  रस, 100 ग्राम मैदा, 60 ग्राम कॉर्नफ्लोर, 100 ग्राम कटा हुआ अदरक, 2 अंडे,  20 ग्राम लाल मिर्च पावडर, 10 ग्राम कसूरी मैथी, 20 ग्राम जीरा पावडर, नमक  स् वादानुसार, तलने के लिए तेल।

विधि : 
मछली को उँगली के आकार में काट लें। फिर अच्छी तरह धोकर पानी निकालकर एक साफ बर्तन में रखें। 

एक  अन्य बर्तन में मैदा, अदरक-लहसुन पेस्ट, नींबू का रस, कॉर्न फ्लोर, कटा  अदरक, अंडा, लाल मिर्च, कसूरी मैथी, जीरा पावडर, गरम मसाला, नमक डालकर  अच्छी तरह मिलाएँ।

तैयार घोल में मछली के टुकड़ों को लपेटकर सुनहरा तलें। सोख्ता कागज में डालकर अतिरिक्त तेल निकाल दें। पुदीना चटनी के साथ सर्व करें।

----------


## Kamal Ji

_हाँड़ी चिकन (Chicken Recipes)_
सामग्री : 
1  चिकन, 2 टमाटर, 2 प्याज बारीक कटे हुए, 2 चम्मच अदरक-लहसुन का पेस्ट, 3-4  बारीक कटी हरी मिर्च, पिसा धनिया 1 चम्मच, 2 चम्मच लाल मिर्च पावडर, 1/2  चम्मच हल्दी, नमक आवश्यकतानुसार, गरम मसाला स्वादानुसार, हरा धनिया बारीक  कटा एवं तेल। 

विधि : 
सर्वप्रथम चिकन को साफ-सुथरा करके  छोटे-छोटे टुकड़ों में काट कर रख लें। अब हाँड़ी में तेल गरम करके हरी मिर्च व  कटे प्याज डाल कर सुनहरा होने तक भून लें। 

इसमें लाल मिर्च,  हल्दी,धनिया और नमक डालकर अच्छे से मिला लें, साथ ही टमाटर, अदरक-लहसुन का  पेस्ट डालकर चलाएँ। टमाटर सिजने के पश्चात आवश्यकतानुसार पानी डाल कर उबाल  आने दें। 

ग्रेवी में थोड़ा गाढ़ापन आने के बाद चिकन के टुकड़े डालकर  मध्यम आँच पर सिजने दें। गैस 10-15 मिनट तक ऑन रहने दें। अब हरा धनिया व  गरम मसाला डालकर सर्व करें।

----------


## Kamal Ji

_मिक्स मटन आलू (Mutton Recipes Indian)_
सामग्री :
500  ग्राम मटन बारीक कटा हुआ, 250 ग्राम आलू, 2 प्याज, 2 टमाटर, अदरक-लहसुन  पेस्ट 2 चम्मच, 2 तेजपत्ता, 3 बड़ी इलायची, 3 छोटी इलायची, 1 पीस दालचीनी, 3  लौंग, 1 चम्मच जीरा , 1/4 चम्मच गरम मसाला, 1 चम्मच लाल मिर्च, नमक  स्वादानुसार, 2 बड़े चम्मच तेल।

विधि : 
आलू को काटकर नमक  लगाकर आधे घंटे तक रख दें। अब आलू को धोकर पौंछ लें और तेल गरम करके आलुओं  को सुनहरा होने तक तल लें। अब एक कटोरी में सारे मसाले डालकर मिश्रण को  गाढ़ा घोल लें। 

एक दूसरे मर्तबान में तेल गरम करके तेजपत्ता डालकर  प्याज-टमाटर को तल लें। साथ ही इलायची दाने और दालचीनी भी डाल दें। लौंग  डालकर पाँच-सात मिनट तक चलाएँ और मटन डाल दें। अब पानी डालकर अच्छा पका  लें। मटन पकने के बाद तले आलुओं को डाल दें। एक-दो उबाल लेकर गैस बंद कर  दें। तैयार मटन-आलू की सब्जी को गरमा-गरम रोटी के साथ सर्व करें।

----------


## Kamal Ji

_तंदूरी झींगा (Roasted Lobster Recipe)_
सामग्री : 
20  पीस प्रॉन (ए ग्रेड), 200 ग्राम पानी निकला दही, 100 ग्राम अदरक-लहसुन का  पेस्ट, 40 ग्राम नींबू का रस, 20 ग्राम येलो चिली पावडर, 20 ग्राम जीरा  पावडर, 10 ग्राम कसूरी मैथी, 10 ग्राम अजवाइन पावडर, 20 ग्राम गरम मसाला,  60 ग्राम सरसों का तेल, 2 अंडे, स्वादानुसार नमक।

विधि :
सर्वप्रथम  झींगा साफ करके एक बर्तन में रखें। एक दूसरे बर्तन में दही, अदरक-लहसुन  पेस्ट, नींबू का रस, येलो चिली पावडर, जीरा पावडर, कसूरी मैथी, अजवाइन  पावडर, गरम मसाला, अंडा, तेल और नमक डालकर एक साथ मिलाएँ।

तैयार  मिश्रण में झींगा डालकर अच्छी तरह मिलाएँ और एक घंटे के लिए छोड़ दें। एक  घंटे बाद सींख में लगाकर तंदूर में 15 मिनट तक पकाएँ। हरी चटनी के साथ सर्व  करें।

----------


## alymax

> फ्राइड स्पाइसी मटन (Spicy Mutton Recipe)
> *Hello  Friends here we present latest food recipes for you. here you also find  free recipes, mutton soup, chicken recipes, vegetarian recipes, healthy  recipes, south recipe, free recipes tips and much more .*
> 
> सामग्री : 
> मटन  250 ग्राम, प्*याज 100 ग्राम, मि*र्च पावडर 10 ग्राम, काली मि*र्च 5  ग्राम, लहसुन 5 ग्राम, इलायची 3, आलू 100 ग्राम, धनि*या 10 ग्राम, चक्*के  2, जीरा 5 ग्राम, अदरक 5 ग्राम, लौंग 4, 1 चम्*मच शकर, 2 चम्*मच सि*रका,  तेल, स्*वाद अनुसार नमक।
> 
> वि*धि* : 
> प्*याज के छि*लके  नि*कालकर उसे छोटे टुकड़ों में काटें। इलायची, जीरा, मि*र्च पावडर, काली  मि*र्च, चक्*के-लौंग और धनि*या को अलग से बर्तन में भूनें। फि*र इस मि*श्रण  को ओखली में लहसुन के साथ पीसें और बर्तन में नि*कालें। 
> 
> ...





> चटपटा तीखा कीमा (Non Veg Recipes)
> सामग्री: 
> दो  कटोरी स्*मैश कि*या हुआ मीट, दो चम्*मच अदरक का पेस्*ट, दो चम्*मच लहसुन  का पेस्*ट, 1 नींबू, दो चम्*मच दही, दो चम्*मच ग्राउंड रेड पेपर, 1 चम्*मच  मि*र्च पावडर, 3 हरी मि*र्च, धनि*या, स्*वाद अनुसार नमक।
> 
> वि*धि*: 
> तवे  पर तेल गर्म करें। उसमें अदरक और लहसुन का पेस्*ट डालें और उसे हलका भूरा  होने तक हि*लाते रहें। अब उसमें ग्राइंड कि*या हुआ मीट मि*लाएँ और उसे हलका  भूरा होने तक पकने दें। अब उसमें स्*वाद अनुसार नमक, ग्राउंड रेड पेपर और  मि*र्च पावडर मि*लाएँ।
> 
> इसे तब तक हि*लाते रहें जब तक कुछ पानी सूख न  जाए। फि*र इसमें दही मि*लाएँ। पूरा पानी सूखने तक उसे मि**लाते रहें। फि*र  मीट में एक नींबू मि*लाएँ और लंबी कटी हरी मि*र्च और धनि*या डालें। 3 से 5  मि*नट तक मि*लाएँ और फि*र परोसें।





> लाजवाब गोश्त बिरयानी (Gosht Biryani)
> 1/2  किलो नरम लैंब, 1/2 किलो बासमती चावल, 50 ग्राम प्याज, 4 ग्राम दालचीनी, 4  ग्राम इलायची, 4 ग्राम लौंग, 1 तेजपत्ता, 2 ग्राम शाही जीरा, 10 ग्राम  लंबाई में कटी हरी मिर्च, 10 ग्राम कुचला अदरक, 10 ग्राम कुचली हुई लहसुन, 5  ग्राम लाल मिर्च , 10 ग्राम कटा पोदीना, 10 ग्राम कटा धनिया, 400 ग्राम  खट्टा दही, 1/2 ग्राम केसर, 50 ग्राम दूध, 50 ग्राम घी, 250 ग्राम गुँथा  हुआ आटा, नमक स्वादानुसार। 
> 
> विधि : 
> मटन को धोकर पानी  निकाल दें। दही को फेंटें तथा धनिया, पोदीना और हरी मिर्च डालकर एक ओर रख  दें। पोदीने और धनिए की डंडियों और पत्तों को अलग-अलग रखें। केसर को दूध  में घोलें और हल्का सा गर्म करके अलग रख दें। दही में डालकर मटन को मेरीनेट  करें। भारी तले की देगची में आधा घी, आधे गर्म मसाले, मिर्च, नमक और प्याज  डालकर 30 मिनट के लिए अलग रख दें। 
> 
> चावल साफ करके बीस मिनट भिगोएँ।  देगची में पाँच लीटर पानी उबालें और इसमें नमक, आधे गर्म मसाले, धनिया और  पोदीने की डंडियों को पतले कपड़े में बाँधकर ढँक दें। पानी उबलने लगे तब  चावल डालें। जब चावल पक जाएँ तो इन्हें छान लें।
> 
> केसर मिश्रित दूध  का आधा हिस्सा मटन पर छिड़कें। उबले चावलों को मटन के ऊपर फैलाएँ। बचा हुआ  केसर का दूध चावलों पर डालें। बचे हुए घी को गर्म करके चावलों पर डालें।
> ...





> लहसुनी फिश पकौड़े (Fish Pakora Recipe)
> सामग्री : 
> 400  ग्राम बोनलेस सोल मछली, 100 ग्राम अदरक-लहसुन पेस्ट, 60 ग्राम नींबू का  रस, 100 ग्राम मैदा, 60 ग्राम कॉर्नफ्लोर, 100 ग्राम कटा हुआ अदरक, 2 अंडे,  20 ग्राम लाल मिर्च पावडर, 10 ग्राम कसूरी मैथी, 20 ग्राम जीरा पावडर, नमक  स् वादानुसार, तलने के लिए तेल।
> 
> विधि : 
> मछली को उँगली के आकार में काट लें। फिर अच्छी तरह धोकर पानी निकालकर एक साफ बर्तन में रखें। 
> 
> एक  अन्य बर्तन में मैदा, अदरक-लहसुन पेस्ट, नींबू का रस, कॉर्न फ्लोर, कटा  अदरक, अंडा, लाल मिर्च, कसूरी मैथी, जीरा पावडर, गरम मसाला, नमक डालकर  अच्छी तरह मिलाएँ।
> 
> तैयार घोल में मछली के टुकड़ों को लपेटकर सुनहरा तलें। सोख्ता कागज में डालकर अतिरिक्त तेल निकाल दें। पुदीना चटनी के साथ सर्व करें।





> _हाँड़ी चिकन (Chicken Recipes)_
> सामग्री : 
> 1  चिकन, 2 टमाटर, 2 प्याज बारीक कटे हुए, 2 चम्मच अदरक-लहसुन का पेस्ट, 3-4  बारीक कटी हरी मिर्च, पिसा धनिया 1 चम्मच, 2 चम्मच लाल मिर्च पावडर, 1/2  चम्मच हल्दी, नमक आवश्यकतानुसार, गरम मसाला स्वादानुसार, हरा धनिया बारीक  कटा एवं तेल। 
> 
> विधि : 
> सर्वप्रथम चिकन को साफ-सुथरा करके  छोटे-छोटे टुकड़ों में काट कर रख लें। अब हाँड़ी में तेल गरम करके हरी मिर्च व  कटे प्याज डाल कर सुनहरा होने तक भून लें। 
> 
> इसमें लाल मिर्च,  हल्दी,धनिया और नमक डालकर अच्छे से मिला लें, साथ ही टमाटर, अदरक-लहसुन का  पेस्ट डालकर चलाएँ। टमाटर सिजने के पश्चात आवश्यकतानुसार पानी डाल कर उबाल  आने दें। 
> 
> ग्रेवी में थोड़ा गाढ़ापन आने के बाद चिकन के टुकड़े डालकर  मध्यम आँच पर सिजने दें। गैस 10-15 मिनट तक ऑन रहने दें। अब हरा धनिया व  गरम मसाला डालकर सर्व करें।





> _मिक्स मटन आलू (Mutton Recipes Indian)_
> सामग्री :
> 500  ग्राम मटन बारीक कटा हुआ, 250 ग्राम आलू, 2 प्याज, 2 टमाटर, अदरक-लहसुन  पेस्ट 2 चम्मच, 2 तेजपत्ता, 3 बड़ी इलायची, 3 छोटी इलायची, 1 पीस दालचीनी, 3  लौंग, 1 चम्मच जीरा , 1/4 चम्मच गरम मसाला, 1 चम्मच लाल मिर्च, नमक  स्वादानुसार, 2 बड़े चम्मच तेल।
> 
> विधि : 
> आलू को काटकर नमक  लगाकर आधे घंटे तक रख दें। अब आलू को धोकर पौंछ लें और तेल गरम करके आलुओं  को सुनहरा होने तक तल लें। अब एक कटोरी में सारे मसाले डालकर मिश्रण को  गाढ़ा घोल लें। 
> 
> एक दूसरे मर्तबान में तेल गरम करके तेजपत्ता डालकर  प्याज-टमाटर को तल लें। साथ ही इलायची दाने और दालचीनी भी डाल दें। लौंग  डालकर पाँच-सात मिनट तक चलाएँ और मटन डाल दें। अब पानी डालकर अच्छा पका  लें। मटन पकने के बाद तले आलुओं को डाल दें। एक-दो उबाल लेकर गैस बंद कर  दें। तैयार मटन-आलू की सब्जी को गरमा-गरम रोटी के साथ सर्व करें।





> _तंदूरी झींगा (Roasted Lobster Recipe)_
> सामग्री : 
> 20  पीस प्रॉन (ए ग्रेड), 200 ग्राम पानी निकला दही, 100 ग्राम अदरक-लहसुन का  पेस्ट, 40 ग्राम नींबू का रस, 20 ग्राम येलो चिली पावडर, 20 ग्राम जीरा  पावडर, 10 ग्राम कसूरी मैथी, 10 ग्राम अजवाइन पावडर, 20 ग्राम गरम मसाला,  60 ग्राम सरसों का तेल, 2 अंडे, स्वादानुसार नमक।
> 
> विधि :
> सर्वप्रथम  झींगा साफ करके एक बर्तन में रखें। एक दूसरे बर्तन में दही, अदरक-लहसुन  पेस्ट, नींबू का रस, येलो चिली पावडर, जीरा पावडर, कसूरी मैथी, अजवाइन  पावडर, गरम मसाला, अंडा, तेल और नमक डालकर एक साथ मिलाएँ।
> 
> तैयार  मिश्रण में झींगा डालकर अच्छी तरह मिलाएँ और एक घंटे के लिए छोड़ दें। एक  घंटे बाद सींख में लगाकर तंदूर में 15 मिनट तक पकाएँ। हरी चटनी के साथ सर्व  करें।


मेरा ख्याल है मित्र काना बनाने में और खाने दिलचस्पी रखते है

----------


## Kamal Ji

_चिकन सूप (Chicken Soup Recipe)_

 सामग्री :
चिकन  200 ग्राम, पाव टुकड़ा अदरक, 2-3 कली लहसुन, काली मिर्च, कॉर्न फ्लोर 3  चम्मच, एक अंडा, पाव चम्मच सिरका, चिली सॉस, नमक आवश्यकतानुसार।
पहले  अदरक-लहसुन का पेस्ट बना लें। अब प्रेशर कुकर में चिकन और पेस्ट डाल दें।  उसमें काली मिर्च भी मिला दें। इसको 15-20 मिनट तक पकाएँ।


विधि :
पहले  अदरक-लहसुन का पेस्ट बना लें। अब प्रेशर कुकर में चिकन और पेस्ट डाल दें।  उसमें काली मिर्च भी मिला दें। इसको 15-20 मिनट तक पकाएँ।

बाद में  सारी हड्डियों को निकाल दें। उबले चिकन का पानी धीमी आँच पर रखकर कॉर्न  फ्लोर घोल कर उसमें डाल दें। थोड़ा गाढ़ा होने पर उपरोक्त सामग्री डाल दें।

चिकन  के छोटे-छोटे पीस करके डाल दें। एक अंडा फोड़ कर डालें और 15-20 मिनट तक  पकाएँ। अब गैस बंद करके इसमें सिरका और चिली सॉस डालें। व *गरमा-गरम टेस्टी  चिकन सूप सर्व करें।

----------


## Kamal Ji

बहुत दिनों बाद आप सदस्यों का सुलतान जी व अरमान जी आपका इस सूत्र पर पदार्पण हुआ इसके लिए मैं आपको धन्यवाद देता हूँ.

अब आप दोनों की पोस्ट्स के अनुसार क्रमबद्ध उत्तर देने की चेष्टा करता हूँ.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> पिछले कई पेज देखने के बाद भी मुझे चिकन तीखा की रेसिपी नही मिली ,मुझे पकाने का बिलकुल शौक़ नही हाँ कोई खिलाना चाहे तो खाने को हर समय (24*7) तय्यार रहता हूँ जनाब !
> जल्दी से रेसिपी बताईये जनाब ,नाम सुन कर ही भूख भडक गयी हमारी तो !


चिकन तीखा की रेसिपी लिखी ही नही थी.
वह इस लिए कोई तो चिकन तीखा की डिमांड तो करे.
अब आपकर रहे हैं खाने केलिए उसके लिए आपको दिल्ली आना पड़ेगा.
अगर आप रेसिपी के लिए कहते हैं तो कम से कम पांच सदस्य तो आयें उसे जानने के लिए.

चिकन तीखा खाने वाले बस यह समझें ..........
 एक चिकन में एक पाव हरी तीखी मिर्च पड़ती है. 
अब आप बिना शक मुझ से मेंरे घर का पता पूछ सकते हैं.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> रपो की बात बच्चा भूल जा .... 
> आप सूत्र पर आये आपको रेसिपी अच्छी लगी यही मेरे लिए किसी रेपो से कम नही है.
> 
> अब मैंने यह खाना बनाना सीखा नही बस शौक शौक में बनाता हूँ .
> 
> आजकल तो मैं मांसाहार नही कर रहा हूँ पर किसी समय कच्चा भी खा जाता था......





> क्या कह गये कमल जी!





> जी हाँ नियामक महोदय यह सत्य है.
> मैं वह बात यहाँ नही लिख सकता 
> अगर कभी जीवन मे हम दोनों का आमना सामना हुआ तब बताउंगा 
> यहाँ लिखा तो बढ़ चढ़ कर बोलने वाली बात हो जायेगी.





> आपकी उपरोक्त  पोस्ट पढ़ कर भी आपसे मिलने का साहस कोई करेगा ...................   आश्चर्य घोर आश्चर्य !
> हीहीही


पूर्व लिख दिया है न अब मैं मानसाहारी  नही हूँ.
पर कभी मूड में आने पर उक्त कार्य भी मैं बड़े आराम से कर जाता था.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> चाचू कुत्ते की मांस की कुछ रेसिपी यहाँ जरूर पोस्ट करे,,कुत्ते का मांस भारत के नॉर्थ ईस्ट से चालू होके दिल्ली तक पहुँच गया है । 
> कम से कम शहर से आवारा कुत्ते तो खत्म हो जायेंगे । 
> बताये मांसाहारी सदस्यो को की केसे कुत्ते की मांस की रेसिपी बनती है।


चल ओये भाग यहाँ से सुन/पढ़ कर उबकाई आने लगी है.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> चाचू कुत्ते की मांस की कुछ रेसिपी यहाँ जरूर पोस्ट करे,,कुत्ते का मांस भारत के नॉर्थ ईस्ट से चालू होके दिल्ली तक पहुँच गया है । 
> कम से कम शहर से आवारा कुत्ते तो खत्म हो जायेंगे । 
> बताये मांसाहारी सदस्यो को की केसे कुत्ते की मांस की रेसिपी बनती है।


अगर वास्तव में ही श्वान का मांस खाना है तो रेसिपी तो वही रहेगी. मांस की.

----------


## sultania

> चल ओये भाग यहाँ से सुन/पढ़ कर उबकाई आने लगी है.


क्यों चाचू मांसाहारी खाने की अभी शुरुवात है, बीफ ओर पोर्क बाकी है ।

----------


## Kamal Ji

> कढ़ाई मटन एवं कढ़ाई चिकन की रेसिपी भी जाननी  है !
> यदि आपके द्वारा बताई गयी रेसिपी से तय्यार व्यंजन का स्वाद पसंद आया तो अन्य डिमांड के लिए भी तय्यार रहियेगा जनाब !



_सामान:---------_
600 ग्राम चिकन कटा हुआ , 
300  ग्राम फेंटा हुआ दही, 
100 ग्राम सफेद मक्खन, 
50 ग्राम लहसुन (बारीक कटा), 
6  हरी  मिर्च (बीच से चीरी हुई), 
2 बड़े टमाटर (एक चौथाई आकार में कटे), 
नमक  स्वादानुसार, ताजी क्रीम 50 मिली, 
सजावट के लिए हरा धनिया. 

_विधि:----------_

एक कटोरी में दही लेकर उसे जम कर फेंटें. अब  इसमें चिकन , मक्खन, बारीक कटा लहसुन, हरी मिर्च, टमाटर और  स्वादानुसार नमक मिला लें. इस पूरी सामग्री को एक साथ डालें और 30 मिनट तक  मेरीनेट होने के लिए छोड़ दें. 

अब  इसे धीमी आंच पर पकाएं और इसमें जरूरत के मुताबिक पानी मिला लें. जब चिकन  पक जाए, तो उसमें क्रीम भी मिला दें और  1-2 मिनट पकने दें. आप चाहें, तो  इसमें अपनी पसंद और स्वाद के मुताबिक सीजनिंग भी डाल सकते हैं. मुर्ग हांडी  तैयार है. बस  हरा धनिया डालकर सजाएं और स्टीम्ड राइस, नॉन, तंदूरी परांठे  के साथ गर्मागर्म खाएं व खिलाएं  और कमल जी को याद करें . 

इसी तरह मटन की ही रेसिपी है अरमान जी.
बस चिकन की जगह मटन प्रयोग में लायें.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> क्यों चाचू मांसाहारी खाने की अभी शुरुवात है, बीफ ओर पोर्क बाकी है ।


115 नम्बर पोस्ट भी पढ़ ले यार.....

----------


## Kamal Ji

> तंदूरी चिकन कैसे बनाते हैं ?


_
तंदूरी चिकन:-----------_

500 ग्राम चिकन, 
आधा कप  दही, 
एक बड़ा चम्मच लाल मिर्च का पेस्ट, 
एक बड़ा चम्मच अदरक-लहसुन पेस्ट, 
एक बड़ा चम्मच नींबू रस, 
एक छोटा चम्मच जीरा पावडर एवं चम्मच लाल मिर्च पावडर, 
एक छोटा चम्मच गरम मसाला, 
दो बड़े चम्मच मक्खन, 
एक बड़ा चम्मच तेल और 
नमक स्वादानुसार.
_
बनाने की विधि :------
_
सबसे पहले *चिकन को छोटे  आकार के टुकड़ों में काट लें और उसमें कांटे ( फोर्क) की सहायता से बारीक छेद कर  लें, जिससे मसाला चिकन में अच्छी तरह भिगो सके. अब एक बड़े कटोरे में इस  चिकन को लें और उसमें लाल मिर्च पावडर, आधा बड़ा चम्मच नींबू का रस और नमक  मिलाकर अच्छी तरह मिलाएं. अब इसे कम से कम एक घंटे के लिए ऐसे ही छोड़ दें.

अब  एक अलग कटोरे में दही, अदरक-लहसुन का पेस्ट, नींबू का रस, गरम मसाला, जीरा  पावडर और लाल मिर्च का पेस्ट मिलाएं. सबको अच्छे से मिक्स कर लें. मिलाने  के बाद इस मिश्रण को चिकन में डालें और अच्छे से मिला लें. अब इसे एक घंटे  के लिए ऐसे ही छोड़ दें. 

एक  घंटे के बाद इसे एक रात के लिए फ्रिज में रखें. फिर इसे तंदूर पर रखकर  चिकन के मुलायम होने तक रोस्ट करें. रोस्टेड चिकन पर मक्खन लगाकर एक मिनट  के लिए फिर से रोस्ट करें.तंदूर में तदा सा पानी का छीनता मार दे ताकि धुंआ उठे. गोल कटे प्याज और नींबू रस से गार्निश कर  गर्मागर्म खाएं और खिलाएं तथा कमलजी को याद करें.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> चिकन फ्राई बनाने की रेसिपी भी बतलाइये !


*सामान :--------*
6 चिकन ड्रमस्टिक, 
एक बड़ा  चम्मच अदरक-लहसुन का पेस्ट, 
आधा छोटा चम्मच हरी मिर्च का पेस्ट, 
आधा छोटा  चम्मच लाल मिर्च पावडर, 
एक छोटा चम्मच धनिया पावडर, 
आधा छोटा चम्मच गरम  मसाला, 
एक छोटा चम्मच नींबू का रस, 
एक चुटकी हल्दी, 
तलने के लिए तेल, 
नमक  और काली मिर्च स्वादानुसार.

*सामग्री :----*

चिकन  ड्रमस्टिक लें और कांटें की सहायता से उसके सभी तरफ छोटे-छोटे छेद करें.  इन चिकन के टुकड़ों को बड़े बाउल में लें और उसमें अदरक-लहसुन का पेस्ट,  हरी मिर्च का पेस्ट, लाल मिर्च, धनिया, गरम मसाला, हल्दी, नमक, काली मिर्च  डालकर थोड़ा-सा पानी छिड़कें. 

इसे  अच्छे से *मिक्स कर दो घंटे के लिए ऐसे ही छोड़ दें, ताकि सारे मसाले अच्छी  तरह से भीग जाएं. अब एक फ्राइंग पैन में तलने के लिए तेल गर्म करके उसमें  चिकन को डीप फ्राई करें. इसके बाद चिकन पीसेज को निकालकर पेपर टॉवेल से  इसे पेट ड्राई करें और इस पर नींबू रस डालकर हरी चटनी के साथ गर्मागरम सर्व करके दखें नही खिलाएं और खाने के बाद कमल जी को अवश्य याद करें.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> हरी प्याज (आल की प्याज) वाली मछली कैसे बनाते हैं ?


अरमान साब यह डिश का नाम मैं पहली बार सुन रहा हूँ......
अगर हरी प्याज वाली मछली की रेसिपी चाहिए तो हाजिर है.

----------


## arman 007

> चल ओये भाग यहाँ से सुन/पढ़ कर उबकाई आने लगी है.


सुल्तानिया जी का उद्देश्य ही यही था !
मुझे उनकी पोस्ट से पूर्ण विश्वास हो गया है जनाब कि वो मांसाहार से अत्यधिक घृणा करते हैं अन्यथा ऐसी पोस्ट कदापि न करते जनाब !

----------


## Kamal Ji

> सुल्तानिया जी का उद्देश्य ही यही था !
> मुझे उनकी पोस्ट से पूर्ण विश्वास हो गया है जनाब कि वो मांसाहार से अत्यधिक घृणा करते हैं अन्यथा ऐसी पोस्ट कदापि न करते जनाब !


अब आप कौन से डिश बनाने जा रहे हैं?

----------


## arman 007

> अरमान साब यह डिश का नाम मैं पहली बार सुन रहा हूँ......
> अगर हरी प्याज वाली मछली की रेसिपी चाहिए तो हाजिर है.


जी जनाब मैंने यह बचपन में बहुत खायी है परन्तु इसे बनाने की विधि नही जानता !यह अत्यंत स्वादिष्ट होती है जनाब !
हरी प्याज को ही कुछ लोग आल वाली प्याज भी कहते हैं जनाब !

----------


## arman 007

> अब आप कौन से डिश बनाने जा रहे हैं?


हमसे सिर्फ खाने की बात कीजिये जनाब ,बनाना अपने बस की बात कहाँ ,चाय तक नही बनाते हम !

----------


## Kamal Ji

> हमसे सिर्फ खाने की बात कीजिये जनाब ,बनाना अपने बस की बात कहाँ ,चाय तक नही बनाते हम !


घर पर  आप कार्य में आप हाथ नही बटाते ?

----------


## nirsha

> घर पर  आप कार्य में आप हाथ नही बटाते ?


कमल जी नमस्कार , अभी दो दिन पहले मार्केट गया था , वहाँ पर दुकानदार ने लेमन टी पिलाई , पहली बार इसका स्वाद लिया , टेस्टी लगी  .....इसको बनाने का तरीका बता सकते हैं

----------


## Kamal Ji

> कमल जी नमस्कार , अभी दो दिन पहले मार्केट गया था , वहाँ पर दुकानदार ने लेमन टी पिलाई , पहली बार इसका स्वाद लिया , टेस्टी लगी  .....इसको बनाने का तरीका बता सकते हैं



लेमन  टी:----




*सामग्री :* 
दो  कप पानी, चार चम्मच या ऐच्छिक शक्कर, एक नींबू, एक दो इंच का लेमन ग्रास  की प*त्त*ी का टुकड़ा, सामान्यत: प्रयुक्त कोई भी चाय पत्ती (बड़ी)। इसमें  चाय पत्ती की डस्ट का प्रयोग अच्छा स्वाद नहीं देता। चार लोगों के लिए। 

*विधि :* 
चाय के बर्तन में पानी रखकर उबालें, लेमन ग्रास और शक्कर डालें और एक उबाला लें। अब आवश्यकतानुसार चाय पत्ती डालकर गैस बंद कर दें। 

चाय  के बर्तन को 2 मिनट ढँक कर रखें, अब इसमें नींबू निचोड़ दें। और एक अन्य  बर्तन में छानकर फ्रीज में खूब ठंडा होने तक रखें। सर्व करते समय ग्लास में  भी सर्व कर सकते हैं। आइस क्यूब डालें और पेश करें। 
बोलो गूगल बाबा की जय.

----------


## Kamal Ji

*लेमन टी:*   नीबू की चाय सेहत के लिए अच्छी होती है, क्योंकि चाय के जिन  एंटी-ऑक्सिडेंट्स को बॉडी एब्जॉर्ब नहीं कर पाती, नीबू डालने से वे भी  एब्जॉर्ब हो जाते हैं।

----------


## Kamal Ji

* चाय के फायदे*  

 - चाय में कैफीन और टैनिन होते हैं, जो स्टीमुलेटर होते हैं। इनसे शरीर में फुर्ती का अहसास होता है। 

 - चाय में मौजूद एल-थियेनाइन नामक अमीनो-एसिड दिमाग को ज्यादा अलर्ट लेकिन शांत रखता है। 

 - चाय में एंटीजन होते हैं, जो इसे एंटी-बैक्टीरियल क्षमता प्रदान करते हैं। 

 - इसमें मौजूद एंटी-ऑक्सिडेंट तत्व शरीर की प्रतिरोधक क्षमता बढ़ाते हैं और कई बीमारियों से बचाव करते हैं। 

 - एंटी-एजिंग गुणों की वजह से चाय बुढ़ापे की रफ्तार को कम करती है और शरीर को उम्र के साथ होनेवाले नुकसान को कम करती है। 

 - चाय में फ्लोराइड होता है, जो हड्डियों को मजबूत करता है और दांतों में कीड़ा लगने से रोकता है। 

* चाय की मेडिसनल वैल्यू*  

 चाय को कैंसर, हाई कॉलेस्ट्रॉल, एलर्जी, लिवर और दिल की बीमारियों में  फायदेमंद माना जाता है। कई रिसर्च कहती हैं कि चाय कैंसर व ऑर्थराइटस की  रोकथाम में भूमिका निभाती है और बैड कॉलेस्ट्रॉल (एलडीएल) को कंट्रोल करती  है। साथ ही, हार्ट और लिवर संबंधी समस्याओं को भी कम करती है। 

* चाय के नुकसान*  

 - दिन भर में तीन कप से ज्यादा पीने से एसिडिटी हो सकती है। 

 - आयरन एब्जॉर्ब करने की शरीर की क्षमता को कम कर देती है। 

 - कैफीन होने के कारण चाय पीने की लत लग सकती है। 

 - ज्यादा पीने से खुश्की आ सकती है। 

 - पाचन में दिक्कत हो सकती है। 

 - दांतों पर दाग आ सकते हैं लेकिन कॉफी से ज्यादा दाग आते हैं। 

 - देर रात पीने से नींद न आने की समस्या हो सकती है।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*चाय बनाने का सही तरीका*  

 ताजा पानी लें। उसे एक उबाल आने तक उबालें। पानी को आधे मिनट से ज्यादा  नहीं उबालें। एक सूखे बर्तन में चाय पत्ती डालें। इसके बाद बर्तन में पानी  उड़ेल दें। पांच-सात मिनट के लिए बर्तन को ढक दें। इसके बाद कप में छान  लें। स्वाद के मुताबिक दूध और चीनी मिलाएं। एक कप चाय बनाने के लिए आधा  चम्मच चाय पत्ती काफी होती है। चाय पत्ती, दूध और चीनी को एक साथ उबालकर  चाय बनाने का तरीका सही नहीं है। इससे चाय के सारे फायदे खत्म हो जाते हैं।  इससे चाय काफी स्ट्रॉन्ग भी हो जाती है और उसमें कड़वापन आ जाता है। 

* कब पिएं*  

 यूं तो चाय कभी भी पी सकते हैं लेकिन बेड-टी और सोने से ठीक पहले चाय पीने  से बचना चाहिए। दरअसल, रात को सोने और आराम करने से इंटेस्टाइन (आंत)  फ्रेश होती है। ऐसे में सुबह उठकर सबसे पहले चाय पीना सही नहीं है। देर रात  में चाय पीने से नींद आने में दिक्कत हो सकती है। 

* साथ में क्या खाएं*  

 - जिन लोगों को एसिडिटी की दिक्कत है, उन्हें खाली चाय नहीं पीनी चाहिए। साथ में एक-दो बिस्कुट ले लें। 

 - ग्रीन टी हर्बल ड्रिंक है, इसलिए इसे खाली ही पीना बेहतर है। साथ में कुछ न खाएं तो इसका गुणकारी असर ज्यादा होता है।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*कितने कप पिएं*  

 बिना दूध और चीनी की हर्बल चाय तो कितनी बार भी पी सकते हैं। लेकिन  दूध-चीनी डालकर और सभी चीजें एक साथ उबालकर बनाई गई चाय तीन कप से ज्यादा  नहीं पीनी चाहिए। 

* कितनी गर्म पिएं*  

 चाय को कप में डालने के 2-3 मिनट बाद पीना ठीक रहता है। वैसे जीभ खुद एक  सेंस ऑर्गन है। चाय के ज्यादा गर्म होने पर उसमें जलन हो जाती है और हमें  पता चल जाता है कि चाय ज्यादा गर्म है। 

* रखी हुई चाय न पिएं*  

 चाय ताजा बनाकर ही पीनी चाहिए। आधे घंटे से ज्यादा रखी हुई चाय को ठंडा या  दोबारा गर्म करके नहीं पीना चाहिए। इसी तरह एक ही पत्ती को बार-बार उबालकर  पीना और भी नुकसानदेह है। अक्सर ढाबों और गली-मुहल्ले की चाय की दुकानों  पर चाय बनानेवाले बर्तन में पुरानी ही पत्ती में और पत्ती डालकर चाय बनाई  जाती है। इससे चाय में नुकसानदायक तत्व बनने लगते हैं।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*यह भी जानें*  

 - चाय पीने का पहला आधिकारिक उल्लेख चीन में चौथी शताब्दी ई.पू. मिलता है,  लेकिन किसी लिखित दस्तावेज में जिक्र 350 ई. में मिलता है। 

 -  भारत में चाय की पैदाइश और बिक्री ईस्ट इंडिया कंपनी के आने के बाद ही शुरू  हुई। आज भारत दुनियाभर में सबसे ज्यादा चाय का उत्पादन करता है। इसमें से  70 फीसदी की खपत देश में ही हो जाती है। 

 - 5-6 कप चाय पीने से  मैग्नीजियम की रोजाना की जरूरत 45 फीसदी जरूरत पूरी हो जाती है। शरीर को  रोजाना 2-5 मिग्रा मैग्नीजियम की जरूरत होती है। 

 - किसी भी गर्भवती महिला को एक दिन में 200 मिली ग्राम कैफीन यानी पांच कप से ज्यादा चाय नहीं पीनी चाहिए। 

 - चाय को लकड़ी के डिब्बे में स्टोर करना चाहिए। इससे उसकी महक बनी रहती है। 

 - नॉन-वेज खाने के बाद दो-तीन कप चाय पीना फायदेमंद होता है। इससे नॉन-वेज  में जो कैंसर पैदा करने करनेवाले केमिकल होते हैं, उनका असर कम करने में  मदद मिलती है। 

 - चाय को बिना चीनी या शहद के पिएं। 

 - चाय में नीबू मिला लेना अच्छा होता है।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*गुण और भी हैं*  

 - चाय की पत्तियों के पानी को गुलाब के पौधे की जड़ों में डालना चाहिए। 

 - चाय की पत्तियों को पानी में उबाल कर बाल धोने से चमक आ जाती है। 

 - एक लीटर उबले पानी में पांच टी बैग्स डालें और पांच मिनट के लिए छोड़  दें। इसमें थोड़ी देर के लिए पैर डालकर बैठे रहें। पैरों को काफी राहत  मिलती है। 

 - दो टी बैग्स को ठंडे पानी में डुबोकर निचोड़ लें।  फिर दोनों आंखों को बंद कर लें और उनके ऊपर टी बैग्स रखकर कुछ देर के लिए  शांति से लेट जाएं। इससे आंखों की सूजन और थकान उतर जाएगी। 

 -  शरीर के किसी भाग में सूजन हो जाए तो उस पर गर्म पानी में भिगोकर टी बैग  रखें। इससे दर्द कम होगा और ब्लड सर्कुलेशन सामान्य हो जाएगा। 

 - गर्म पानी में भीगे हुए टी बैग को रखने से दांत के दर्द में फौरी आराम मिलता है।

----------


## jalwa

> *गुण और भी हैं*  
> 
>  - चाय की पत्तियों के पानी को गुलाब के पौधे की जड़ों में डालना चाहिए। 
> 
>  - चाय की पत्तियों को पानी में उबाल कर बाल धोने से चमक आ जाती है। 
> 
>  - एक लीटर उबले पानी में पांच टी बैग्स डालें और पांच मिनट के लिए छोड़  दें। इसमें थोड़ी देर के लिए पैर डालकर बैठे रहें। पैरों को काफी राहत  मिलती है। 
> 
>  - दो टी बैग्स को ठंडे पानी में डुबोकर निचोड़ लें।  फिर दोनों आंखों को बंद कर लें और उनके ऊपर टी बैग्स रखकर कुछ देर के लिए  शांति से लेट जाएं। इससे आंखों की सूजन और थकान उतर जाएगी। 
> ...


बहुत अच्छी जानकारियाँ दी  हैं जी आपने.... 
बहुत बहुत आभार.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> बहुत अच्छी जानकारियाँ दी  हैं जी आपने.... 
> बहुत बहुत आभार.


सब मिल कर बोलो गूगल बाबा की जय.

----------


## arman 007

नींबू की मीठी चाय पीने से शुगर होने की सम्भावना बढ़ जाती है !
क्या इस तथ्य पर भी कोई प्रकाश डालेगा ? 
हमको किसी ने ऐसा बोला है और डर के मारे हमने तभी से इसे पीना बंद कर दिया है अन्यथा इसके सामने साधारण चाय पीने को तो मन ही नही करता !

----------


## Kamal Ji

> नींबू की मीठी चाय पीने से शुगर होने की सम्भावना बढ़ जाती है !
> क्या इस तथ्य पर भी कोई प्रकाश डालेगा ? 
> हमको किसी ने ऐसा बोला है और डर के मारे हमने तभी से इसे पीना बंद कर दिया है अन्यथा इसके सामने साधारण चाय पीने को तो मन ही नही करता !


पहली बात मैं वैद्य अथवा डाक्टर नही हूँ.
अब क्या खाएं क्या न खाएं यह तो वह ही बता सकते हैं.
मैं यहाँ मात्र रेसिपी ही लिखने/बताने के लिए आप सब के समक्ष आता हूँ.

मीठा तो गेहूं में भी होता है , बच्चे की पप्पी भी मीठी होती है.
और भी कई चीज़ें मीठी होती हैं सोच कर मुझे सूचित करना.

----------


## nirsha

कमल जी धन्यवाद , चाय के बारे मैं काफी अच्छी जानकारी मिली ...........

----------


## Kamal Ji

> कमल जी धन्यवाद , चाय के बारे मैं काफी अच्छी जानकारी मिली ...........


निरशा जी धन्यवाद मेरा नही गूगल बाबा जी का करें .

----------


## hamraaz

thanks bhai .......,.,.....

----------


## arman 007

क्या कोई मित्र "व्हाईट चिकन" बनाने की रेसिपी जानता है ,मुझे इसकी अर्जेंट आवश्यकता है मित्रों

----------


## lalitji

हुज़ूर चिकेन को छुरा दिखाइये वो डर के कारण वाइट हो जायेगा उसे जैसे मर्ज़ी पका लीजिये और वाइट चिकेन कह के खाइये! ha ha ha

----------


## arman 007

> हुज़ूर चिकेन को छुरा दिखाइये वो डर के कारण वाइट हो जायेगा उसे जैसे मर्ज़ी पका लीजिये और वाइट चिकेन कह के खाइये! ha ha ha


धन्यवाद ललित जी,लेकिन पकने के बाद यह व्हाईट  नजर आये मुझे वो वाली रेसिपी चाहिए .

----------


## Kamal Ji

> हुज़ूर चिकेन को छुरा दिखाइये वो डर के कारण वाइट हो जायेगा उसे जैसे मर्ज़ी पका लीजिये और वाइट चिकेन कह के खाइये! ha ha ha


ha ha ha ha ha .............
vipul ji jvaab nhi ji aapkaa............

----------


## Kamal Ji

> क्या कोई मित्र "व्हाईट चिकन" बनाने की रेसिपी जानता है ,मुझे इसकी अर्जेंट आवश्यकता है मित्रों





> धन्यवाद ललित जी,लेकिन पकने के बाद यह व्हाईट  नजर आये मुझे वो वाली रेसिपी चाहिए .


do treeke hain......
dono ke liye grevi vhi rhegi.

pahli vaali me chikan ko nmk aur kali mirch lgaa kar pakne tk ubaal len.
doosri vaali me nmk kali mirch lgaa kr tndoor par dheemi aanch par pkaa len.
agr aanch tez hogi to chikn bhun kar buuraa ho jayega.

jaise bhi aapko suvidha ho vh kar len.


ab grvi keliye........
jis trh sfed sos bnaayi jati hai ,sfed pastaa ya mekroni  bnaane ke liye vaise hi sfed sos bnaa kar,
chikan ko kdhaahi me daal kar achche se milaa len.

agr kisi dost ko sfeg sos bnaani nhi aati to....
uske liye sfed sos bhi haazir hai.....

jab chikn lene ke liye jayen  tab alg se chikn ki bons le len.
bons ko achchio trh ubaal kr chikn stock bnaa len.
 athvaa chikn ko ubalne par jo pani ho use alg rkh len.....
sfed mkhn ko grm hone  ke liye rkhenek pyaaz pisaa huaa daalen saath hi lahsun  aur adrk ka pest daalen... thoda saa bhunane par
kaaju kii pest mila kar chlaayen, chikan ke pees milaa den nmk aur sfed mirch ( kali vaali mirch sfeg milti hai )
ab chikan stochk me araarot milaa kar dheere dheere aavshyktaa anusaar gada hone tak daale ,nimbu ka ras daalen upar sfed mkhn daalen dhniye ki aavshktaa to hoi hi chahiye yah aapke upar hai.....
khayen v khilaaye... Kamal Ji ko yaad krnaa n bhuulen.

maine jaan buujh kar sb ki maatraa kitni kitni dalni hain nhi likhi jo jankar hogaa bnaa legaa , uskaa harh bhi chle to dimag bhi chlnaa chahiye.

----------


## Kamal Ji

armaan ji mere armaan aap ne dho diye..
aapne keval do shbd likhnaa bhi gvaaraa n kiyaa.
bhyi vaah mzaa gyaa.....

----------


## Kamal Ji

> hahaha chicken to bas masaledaar hona chahiye .butter chicken ho ya kadahi chicken .baaki to drama hi h


rhnaa to murg hi hai,
aur chikn msaaledaar ho ya jaisaa bhi apni apni psnd hai.

----------


## kajal janu

> लाजवाब गोश्त बिरयानी (Gosht Biryani)1/2  किलो नरम लैंब, 1/2 किलो बासमती चावल, 50 ग्राम प्याज, 4 ग्राम दालचीनी, 4  ग्राम इलायची, 4 ग्राम लौंग, 1 तेजपत्ता, 2 ग्राम शाही जीरा, 10 ग्राम  लंबाई में कटी हरी मिर्च, 10 ग्राम कुचला अदरक, 10 ग्राम कुचली हुई लहसुन, 5  ग्राम लाल मिर्च , 10 ग्राम कटा पोदीना, 10 ग्राम कटा धनिया, 400 ग्राम  खट्टा दही, 1/2 ग्राम केसर, 50 ग्राम दूध, 50 ग्राम घी, 250 ग्राम गुँथा  हुआ आटा, नमक स्वादानुसार। विधि : मटन को धोकर पानी  निकाल दें। दही को फेंटें तथा धनिया, पोदीना और हरी मिर्च डालकर एक ओर रख  दें। पोदीने और धनिए की डंडियों और पत्तों को अलग-अलग रखें। केसर को दूध  में घोलें और हल्का सा गर्म करके अलग रख दें। दही में डालकर मटन को मेरीनेट  करें। भारी तले की देगची में आधा घी, आधे गर्म मसाले, मिर्च, नमक और प्याज  डालकर 30 मिनट के लिए अलग रख दें। चावल साफ करके बीस मिनट भिगोएँ।  देगची में पाँच लीटर पानी उबालें और इसमें नमक, आधे गर्म मसाले, धनिया और  पोदीने की डंडियों को पतले कपड़े में बाँधकर ढँक दें। पानी उबलने लगे तब  चावल डालें। जब चावल पक जाएँ तो इन्हें छान लें।केसर मिश्रित दूध  का आधा हिस्सा मटन पर छिड़कें। उबले चावलों को मटन के ऊपर फैलाएँ। बचा हुआ  केसर का दूध चावलों पर डालें। बचे हुए घी को गर्म करके चावलों पर डालें।देगची  के ढक्कन को बंद करके गुँथे हुए आटे से सील कर दें। देगची को कोयले की  सिगड़ी पर रखें। जब ढक्कन के किनारों से भाप निकलने लगे, तो सिगड़ी से कोयले  निकालकर ढक्कन के ऊपर रखें। पैंतालीस मिनट छोड़ दें। ढक्कन हटाएँ और रायते  के साथ परोसें।


संडे को बनाउंगी ये रेसिपी आप भि आईयेगा खाने पर

----------


## Kamal Ji

> संडे को बनाउंगी ये रेसिपी आप भि आईयेगा खाने पर


नाग पुर की टिकट कटवा लेता हूँ .
और पहुंचता हूँ नागपुर.
 पर आगे का पता किस से पूछूंगा?
आप यहीं बता देंगी या .... जैसे आप चाहें......
सबसे बड़ी बात......
मैंने अब नोंवेज खाना छोड़ दिया है इस लिए 
मरना कैंसिल.... ओह्ह्ह मेरा मतलब है नागपुर जाना कैंसिल.

----------


## Kamal Ji

*चटपटे लाजवाब फलाहारी फिंगर चिप्स*




250 ग्राम कच्चे आलू, पाव कप सिंघाड़ा या राजगिरा आटा, काली मिर्च पावडर आधा चम्मच, सेंधा नमक स्वादानुसार, तलने के लिए तेल अथवा घी। 



*विधि :* 

आलू को छिलकर 3-4 इंच के आकार में टुकड़ों में काट लें। उन पर *सिंघाड़ा या राजगिरा आटा लगाकर 10-15 मिनट के लिए रख दें। तत्पश्चात एक कड़ाही में तेल गरम करके आलू को कुरकुरे होने तक तल लें। 

ऊपर से काली मिर्च पावडर और नमक बुरका कर फलाहारीफिंगर चिप्स सर्व करें। 

नोट : आप चाहे तो मसाले के तौर पर बाजार में उपलब्ध फलाहारी मसाला भी उपयोग कर सकते है।

----------


## Kamal Ji

मेरी ऊपर वाली पोस्ट आज अभी शाम 7: 29 की है...
कोई बात सोचने में तथा  
यह दो चित्र लेने में कुछ समय लगा .
अब समय भी देखें व् चित्र भी देखें.

----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Andrew Mayne

kiya , kyun ?

----------


## Sakshya2

*मेंथी गाजर की सब्जी*प्रदेश: इंडिया
क्यूज़ीन: उत्तर प्रदेश
प्रकार: वेजटेबल्स
कोर्स: मेइन कोर्स

तैयारी समय
5 Mins

पकाने का समय
15 Mins

हिस्से
5 servings


*मेंथी गाजर की सब्जी की परिचय*

Methi Gaajar Ki Sabji – यह बहुत ही स्वादिष्ट सब्जी होती है। मधुमेह के लोग यदि यह खाते हैं तो मेंथी बड़ी फ़ायदे की चीज़ है।मेंथी ज़्यादा तर सर्दियों में आती है इस लिए यह सब्जी सर्दियों में अधिक बनती है।रोटी पराँठा किसी के साथ खायी जा सकती है।


*मेंथी गाजर की सब्जी बनाने की विधि*मेंथी को साफ़ करके भली भाँति चार पाँच बार पानी से धोयें। फिर बारीक बारीक काट लें।गाजर को छील कर छोटे छोटे टुकड़ों में काट लें।लहसुन को छील कर बारीक बारीक काट लें। मिर्च को तोड़ लें।
कडाई को गैस पर रख कर तेल डालें।तेल गरम हो जाने पर उसमें लहसुन, हींग डालें लहसुन लाल  भुन जाने पर लाल मिर्च तोड़ कर डालें फिर कटी गाजर डाल कर नमक डालें और ढक दें।थोड़ी देर बाद फिर इसमें कटी हुई मेंथी डाल कर मिक्स करें।थोड़ी देर में ये चला दें।गल जानें पर इसे थोड़ी देर और भूनें।बस अब ये सब्जी बन कर तैयार हो जाएगी।इसे गरमागरम परोंसें।बड़ी ही स्वादिष्ट लगती है।

----------


## pkpasi

पाए का सूप कैसे बनता है

----------


## pkpasi

> पाए का सूप कैसे बनता है


कोई तो बता दो पाए का सूप कैसे बनता है

----------


## bapu ji

> कोई तो बता दो पाए का सूप कैसे बनता है


दो पाए को सूप मे रख कर बना लो

----------


## pkpasi

> दो पाए को सूप मे रख कर बना लो


आप ऐसा ही करते है क्या?

----------


## bapu ji

> आप ऐसा ही करते है क्या?


जी हा हम ही कहते है

----------


## pkpasi

मतलब कच्चा ही खा लेते हो

----------


## bapu ji

> मतलब कच्चा ही खा लेते हो


मैंने एसा कब कहा

----------


## pkpasi

> मैंने एसा कब कहा


 आपने ऐसा नहीं कहा मगर इशारा तो कुछ ऐसा ही था सूप बनाने के लिए सिर्फ दो पैरों से काम नहीं चलता और भी बहुत कुछ लगता है

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

जितने चावल बनाने हैं उतने चावल धो लें 
फिर एक कुकर में अंदाजे से जितना ठीक लगे उतना पानी लें उसमे चावल डालकर गैस चालु करके कुकर गैस पर रख दें।  फिर सीटी के बाद गैस निकल जाने दें कूकर की।  जब भूख लगे तब किसी सब्जी के साथ या जिसके साथ MAN हो उसके साथ खाएं
चावल तैयार

----------

